# Ask my characters anything (keep NSFW to a minimum plz)



## Aika the manokit (Oct 8, 2018)

Ok, I said in a recent comment I'd do this so here goes. The rules are simple.

*Anything goes, but keep explicit questions about my characters to a minimum.

I will try to get to everyone so please be patient.

Attempts to turn this into a full scale RP will cost you your turn.

No scat related questions.
*
Characters available are: Starla the basilisk, Ricky Sixgun, Frostbite the wendigo, Heather the houndoom, Jessie the horse, BD the midnight Lycanroc, fissure the dragon, bud the dragon, and Nyoka the lion shaman.

Also, please specify who you are asking.


----------



## idkthough120 (Oct 8, 2018)

To Starla the basilisk: What are you doing now?


----------



## Aika the manokit (Oct 8, 2018)

whyt31 said:


> To Starla the basilisk: What are you doing now?


Starla: oh not much, just sitting around, peeking at what Ry.. I mean Ricky is doing.


----------



## ash♤Feliz (Oct 8, 2018)

to Heather the houndoom:  random questions but do you like dancing and if so what music do you dance to?


----------



## Badass_Spaz (Oct 8, 2018)

To Starla: Do you petrify people? And if you do, what happens to their statues? I imagine they make for a decent story. Hehe


----------



## idkthough120 (Oct 8, 2018)

to BD the lycanroc: So, do you work at a job?


----------



## Aika the manokit (Oct 8, 2018)

Heather: Oh yes, I LOVE to dance. As for music, I adore techno or dubstep cuz it gets the blood pumping.

Starla: I can petrify people but I don't want to because I'm nothing like my father.

BD: Yeah I work, I work as a mechanic. Got three assistants, to machamp and a raichu.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Oct 8, 2018)

Ricky: the only name I've ever had was Ricky Sixgun, son of bill Sixgun. My papa was bounty Hunter and I intend to follow


----------



## idkthough120 (Oct 8, 2018)

to Ricky: 

Were you from the west?


----------



## Aika the manokit (Oct 8, 2018)

whyt31 said:


> to Ricky:
> 
> Were you from the west?


The north side of rattlesnake gorge.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Oct 9, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


> To Ricky:
> 
> Honestly, are you absolutely _sure_ you're not Red Harlow?


Ricky: I'll leave a red spot between your eyes if you call me that again.

(PS, who the hell is red Harlow)


----------



## idkthough120 (Oct 9, 2018)

To Ricky: 

Have you ever done anything?


----------



## Aika the manokit (Oct 9, 2018)

whyt31 said:


> To Ricky:
> 
> Have you ever done anything?


Ricky: depends on what you're askin bout.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Oct 9, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


> Red Dead Revolver - Wikipedia


Oh.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Oct 16, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


> Red Dead Revolver - Wikipedia


Yeah referencing games that sold poorly have references to them go over peoples heads...


----------



## Aika the manokit (Oct 16, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


> I know. I expected that. But I was sort of waiting to see if he might investigate himself out of curiosity to see what the hell I was talking about.


I was responding as Ricky would


----------



## Aika the manokit (Oct 16, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


> I know. I just funnin' with you a little bit.


This post was a flop


----------

